# More bachmann 'upscaling'



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Guys 
The Bunny Locomotive and car shops are having a bit of a cash crisis due to forthcoming wedding and all modelling is being done on a very tight budget. I am currently taking all of my bachmann big hauler stock and bashing into something more like 1:20 but using all the 'might be useful one day' stuff sitting around.I ave posted details of a gondola and several locos previously but thought you might like to see the latest stuff. 
The easiest to do were the flat cars.Firstly dissamble a flat and take a cut down the centgre of the deck, take the details off the ends and fix new ends 10mm wide to the parted sides. Fit a new deck of scribed ply and apply basic details to the ends refit cut bar brackets and a longer brake wheel and cut bar staff,paint, varnish and reattach the underframe. Not fine scale by any means but boy do they look more like narrow gauge cars. 
















The second offering is a bashed long caboose,actually this seemed to be fairly close on width for a ng caboose but not tall enough so it was hightened by around 10mm and the body overlaid with thin, 1/32nd scribed balsa,the end floors were covered with scribed wood,brake screw and chain added and the steps altered slightly,safety chains added to the railings and the roof covered in 'wet and dry'abrasive paper.The body was sprayed with red oxide and then given a wash of dilute black ink,result? well I think it looks ok ish. 

















Greetings from sunny,today anyway,Suffolk. 

Bunny


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

ok'ish-whatever! 

David, those look great!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are some great lookin' cars! nice job. 
Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice bash and weathering David.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, David! You obviously don't need a high dollar budget!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Way cool job. You're having entirely too much fun for too little money. Everything looks great. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Bunny - great job, especially the van/caboose [we loves 'em in this family - got about twenty of 'em in large scale]. I bashed my Bachmann van into a near-replica of the White Pass centre cupola version, simply by putting 'screwed-on' overlays over the non-essential windows and using a set of CDS dry decals. 

you'll need to put chains on the cut levers now, and dull-down the high-shine safety chains on the van, and you'll be good to go!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Excellent job all round!! 

Graders 

tac.www.ovgrs.org


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Tac 
Way too impatient,thats me,right about the chains though will get to it this afternoon. 
regards 
Bunny


----------

